# Any cordless light options?



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I need to put a light in a spot that would be difficult to run an extention cord. I don't want a cord crossing the sidewalk. Any good options for a battery powered spotlight that's not too expensive.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I bought a 3 pack LED solar powered spot light from Lowes. I think it was $39 for the lights and solar panel. Not sure if they had a single version or not.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Solar LEDs work great


----------

